# Wobbly loader bucket



## highway32south (Jan 18, 2009)

I was using the corner of my loader to lift something heavier than I should have been trying to lift. I heard a pop, and now the bucket will tilt slightly (enough to be a problem) when I use it.  I've looked all over for a broken bolt or something like that, but there aren't any. Anybody have any ideas? It's a bush hog loader on a New Holland 35hp tractor.


----------



## Mark P (Apr 5, 2010)

*Bush hog loader on a New Holland 35hp tractor*

Too bad about that, you might try looking for a broken weld on the loader bucket. It might not be obvious unless there is a little weight on it. Try having someone stand on the corner once it has been raised slightly and look along the seams for a break.


----------



## Smarterthanfox (Apr 20, 2010)

Not familiar with this model but if there are two hydraulic rams and one got damaged it would still appear to work until there was an extra load on it. With weight the damaged side would let down slightly on that side. I hope it is more minor than this, check for broken ram pivot bolts as well.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you find the problem yet?


----------

